# Help undervolting i5 8250U Throttlestop



## PikaTak (Mar 25, 2021)

@unclewebb Hello, you look like a teacher. Can you help me find the best performance, lowest temperature settings? I can show you whatever you want. 
Note: Cache and core values are the same.


----------

